# In Memory of Cheyenne 1993-2009



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What a lovely tribute to Cheyenne. He was beautiful


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

He was really a handsome dog! I don't know who was the luckiest, your family or him that he fell into your lives like that. I love the story


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Im sorry for your loss...what a beauty he was...and a lovely story...Run free Cheyenne....


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Tears at work... What a beautiful tribute.


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

What a beautiful boy Cheyenne was and you have given him a beautiful tribute. I believe he continues to watch over you from the rainbow bridge and he, of course, lives on in your heart.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Thank you for telling us about Cheyenne. He sounds like the perfect family dog, and you have given him the perfect tribute.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

G-bear said:


> What a beautiful boy Cheyenne was and you have given him a beautiful tribute. I believe he continues to watch over you from the rainbow bridge and he, of course, lives on in your heart.


Thank you all. I believe it was Cheyenne that guided us to Seamus. Seamus is so much like him! Not just in that they were both big dogs, but the way he waits until you have something in your hand (cup of coffee....) and nudges your hand with his nose. The way he gets up on the picnic table in the worst weather and enjoys the cold wind. Lots of ways.

Thanks.


----------



## Otis-Agnes (Nov 24, 2015)

Cheyenne is beautiful. May the happy memories soon outweigh your sadness. Agnes


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of your fur baby.


----------

